# How to make Mother Cat remember its baby again>??



## u0408798 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi 

The story is, this little fellow (6Months Old) wonder off into the street one night and when he come back, his mother no longer recognize his smell and start attacking him.

I tried so many methods and it still fails and it breaks my heart to see him so wanted to go back to his brother and sister. Yet all of them does not recognize him.

I tried - Letting him sleep on the mat all the babies use to sleep on to gain back the smell (Failed)
I tried - Letting him play with the bro and sis, they hissss at him (Failed)
I tried - Lock both mother and him in separate cages and place them near (Failed)
I tried - Rub Urine-d sand on him to get smell back (Failed)

(Pls email me if you have other ideas!)

It is really my last resort to give him away but if I have to..... (The poor guy is like state enemy in my house now)
It is 6 months old kitten up for adoption. It is toilet train and eat solid food.
It is vaccinated.

If you are interested in taking him home, please call me at 90682350.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Locking this thread as it was triple posted. Please visit the Behavior Section for the open thread.


----------

